# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Casually talking to Satan - last night. [Lucid] (16.06.2012)

## fOrceez

Note: my level of lucidity is quite low at the beginning - it gradually increases, particularly when dream control was involved/needed.16.06.2012Chilling with Satan (DILD)
Chilling with Satan - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm in some sort of building with red walls. Absolutely no idea about what the function of the room is.. but my objective is to kill this guy. He's standing in the corner of the room with his back facing me - perfect! Creeping up to him, I pull out my pistol. As soon as i'm about 2m from the guy, I fire two shots into his head.   ... wait.. what the.. It had no effect what so ever! 
He turns around, perfectly unscathed. The hell is this guy? Is he hacking? (Man... I've been playing too much Battlefield 3  :tongue2:  ) I don't know what the fuck is going on, but I give up. At this point, I don't even care about anything. I turn around and walk up a small flight of steps which brings me to a girl sitting at a messy desk. It somehow reminds me of the receptionist of a ghetto PC gaming cafe. 
After saying a few words to her, I black out..

I'm now standing infront of a red telephone booth with the girl to my right side. However, this is no ordinary telephone booth, it's actually an elevator. (Whilst writing this, I have absolutely no clue who the person coming up the lift is.) I have an incredible urge to eliminate this guy. He committed some sort of betrayal and it's seems only fair for him to die.
I crouch on all four limps and leap up onto the top of the telephone booth. It wobbles and I'm forced to stand on two in order to keep my balance. 
(Can't clearly remember what happens here) but I'm pulled off the top of the telephone booth. I gain a low level of lucidity. The next thing I know, I'm talking to... Satan. Satan's wearing a black suit yet I can't seem to recall his facial features. He's now sitting on a lounge (picture one where you would lay on when going to a psychologist) with a small table next to him.
I start a conversation to him about energy work.
I start off by complaining about how the girl I arrived with wouldn't teach me energy work. He doesn't reply but doesn't seemed bothered by my presence so I continue.. "Can I try something?" No reply.
I lift my hands up so that my palms and facing towards him and start to absorb energy. "Can you feel that?" There are golden sparks flying in the air from his leg into my palm - that's his energy flowing into me.
"You're only talking a small dose, but it's very distinct." 
He checks his nearby laptop and discovers an identitity of an online user. For some reason, this is quite important to him.. the user is the brother of... someone or rather >_> He says he needs to go find this person and stands up to leave, making his way to the door.
I'm eager to ask this man (whether he be Devil or not) to teach me energy work. An idea comes to me after watching "Buddha Boy" on Youtube again about Tummo meditation, generating your own body heat through.. energy? Qi? 
I draw the energy from the area about an inch under my stomache to my chest, then extending it over to my hand. I place my hand on Satan's shoulder (God knows why.. I was just really eager to do some energy work!)
Satan turns his head and somewhat glares at me, though it didn't seem like a threatening glare. Moreso a "Man, you are starting to get a bit annoying." Ignoring my actions, he opens the door and walks outside. 
Being persistent as I am, I follow after him. The outdoor area looks almost identical to my waking-life backyard. "Will you teach me energy work?" I ask him. 
Expecting him to teleport, I stay close by him, getting ready to make contact with him to make sure he couldn't suddenly teleport away. 
But.. he flies. Feeling the shift in his mindset, I grab onto his arm. WHOOSH. Man, this guy flies FAST. For the first few seconds, I'm awestuck by how fast he flies, then I decide I want to fly for myself. As I let go, I'm immediately pulled down my gravity. For a second, I just fall but then propell myself forwards as fast as I can.. It's simply not enough. I can't catch up to him. He's probably going about 3x the speed I am.. blagh. 
Though I have no hope of catching up to him, I notice that we're flying over beautiful mountains with rivers flowing through the land. The landscape is absolutely spectacular.. 
There's also something very interesting I noticed.... Satan's energy is WHITE. I found the fact that Satan's energy to be white particularly interesting. After waking, I thought it may have been the fact that he was once an angel.  :Uhm:

----------


## Komisoft

Hahaha awesome lucid  :smiley:

----------


## Sammoyke

You say he was in a black suit and u cant remember his face details, what about him gave you the feeling that he was Satan? You mentioned playing to much battlefield so I wondered if there was another game you have played recently something like God of War or maybe Dishonored where the "bad guy" is technically the good guy, and that might be why you got White Energy from a "evil" entity , I often get so many movie and anime refrences in my dreams because of how much I watch of it lol, so it wouldnt be uncommon.

----------


## fOrceez

Nah - I don't play games like God of War. I'm a PC gamer and only play Battlefield, DotA and HoN.

----------


## sanctispiritus

I've seen quite a few satanic charactesr in my dreams but found   none of the stature of the devil himself. I especially remember a dream in which these characters were dancing in front of me but when I realized that I was in a dream the scene began to fade into something as plasterboard.

----------


## Sensei

This reminds me of your dream.

Clip from "The Adventures of Mark Twain" (1985) - YouTube

It also reminds me of dreams in general. So weird.

----------


## Unbound

Awesome dream! Poor Satan, it actually sounds like you were really annoying.  :Cheeky:

----------


## andrewgies17

Dude I want to keep reading, write a book about this, and I'll be the first to buy it...  :smiley: 

-andrewgies17

----------


## fOrceez

When I get back into dream journalling, I'll be sure to upload more  :tongue2:  At the moment, I'm not quite sleeping enough to be able to recall adequately.

----------


## Wicked

> Satan's wearing a black suit yet I can't seem to recall his facial features.



Was he, by any chance, very tall?

2809208-slender_man_super.jpg
(Slender man).

----------


## fOrceez

He wasn't, no  :smiley:

----------


## RobiZ

> I found the fact that Satan's energy to be white particularly interesting. After waking, I thought it may have been the fact that he was once an angel.



Interesting ... By white you mean like good energy , not evil ?

----------


## Sensei

> Interesting ... By white you mean like good energy , not evil ?



2 Corinthians 11:14-15
And no wonder! For Satan himself transforms himself into an angel of light. Therefore it is no great thing if his ministers also transform themselves into ministers of righteousness, whose end will be according to their works. 

talking about false apostles in the church that were set on destroying the church in that day. Makes sense to me that he would "seem good" or "feel good"  :tongue2:

----------


## RobiZ

> 2 Corinthians 11:14-15
> And no wonder! For Satan himself transforms himself into an angel of light. Therefore it is no great thing if his ministers also transform themselves into ministers of righteousness, whose end will be according to their works. 
> 
> talking about false apostles in the church that were set on destroying the church in that day. Makes sense to me that he would "seem good" or "feel good"



Oh ok somehow missed this line. But the weird thing is that, in dream we can sense things (in this case Satan) as if he's the real one in dream.That's kinda creepy

----------


## fOrceez

I'm not sure that I believe colour indicates personality. Aura colour, sure. But perhaps energy colour indicates nature? In this case, an angel.

----------


## LucidLink

It's a shame more people aren't aware of this, because your dream actually makes perfect sense. You are aware that Satan is an angel right? Actually, he's the angel of all angels, he's Metatron the archangel, which makes perfect sense that his aura was white.
Why does nobody know Satan is an angel? Because religeon is bullcrap and they want us to all think Satan is some super embodiment of evil that steals souls. So not true lol, the devil isn't real, but Satan the archangel Metatron is.

----------


## RobiZ

> It's a shame more people aren't aware of this, because your dream actually makes perfect sense. You are aware that Satan is an angel right? Actually, he's the angel of all angels, he's Metatron the archangel, which makes perfect sense that his aura was white.
> Why does nobody know Satan is an angel? Because religeon is bullcrap and they want us to all think Satan is some super embodiment of evil that steals souls. So not true lol, the devil isn't real, but Satan the archangel Metatron is.



I knew he's an angel , he was as you said angel of angels (the highest angel, archangel) , and theoretically he was almost as god (in what he could do). As he thought that he can be like god , he got casted down as well other angels who was with him in thoughts. 

The perception that Satan is a man like , red and with horns , is just humans imaginary. In the genesis it's said he's in form of snake , and in the revelations , he's dragon, but that doesn't mean he's not anymore in 'normal' angel form.

And if we see Satan like the red man , it's just because human imagine him like that.

Don't judge me or religion... Just saying.

----------


## DarkFlatTop

> Why does nobody know Satan is an angel? Because religeon is bullcrap and they want us to all think Satan is some super embodiment of evil that steals souls. So not true lol, the devil isn't real, but Satan the archangel Metatron is.



No it is not because "religion is bullcrap"  its because people don't read the bible. I don't know ANY christian who doesn't know Satan was an angel and that all the demons are angels aswell.     Also some angels are supposedly terrifying, things like this just don't make it into popular culture. So anyone who is not a bible reading christian would not know.

----------


## TimeDragon97

> No it is not because "religion is bullcrap"  its because people don't read the bible. I don't know ANY christian who doesn't know Satan was an angel and that all the demons are angels aswell.     Also some angels are supposedly terrifying, things like this just don't make it into popular culture. So anyone who is not a bible reading christian would not know.



A Bible-reading anything would know. Christians aren't the only people who read the Bible.

----------


## RobiZ

> No it is not because "religion is bullcrap"  its because people don't read the bible. I don't know ANY christian who doesn't know Satan was an angel and that all the demons are angels aswell.     Also some angels are supposedly terrifying, things like this just don't make it into popular culture. So anyone who is not a bible reading christian would not know.



Actually there is difference between fallen angels and demons. 

Fallen angels are the angels which were thrown from heavens to earth with Satan. Demons are actually the spirits of the human-like creatures before Adam (this is not known by many people). Just saying.

----------


## Sensei

> Actually there is difference between fallen angels and demons. 
> 
> Fallen angels are the angels which were thrown from heavens to earth with Satan. Demons are actually the spirits of the human-like creatures before Adam (this is not known by many people). Just saying.



Reference?

----------


## RobiZ

> Reference?



It's hard to explain all that in one post , but I'll post some link on that topic.
There is floating information on that (there is a recovery version of bible with commentary, i believe the commentary was by Witness Lee or Watchman Nee i don't remember, which is high quality , and it mentions that.) 
Also other theory says that the nephilims became demons, not sure about that thou , because they were angels/humans.
Also there is that information on internet , e.g 

A Brief Study of Angels: Where do demons come from?
if you want more , just search - fallen angels vs demons

Of course you can say it's not true , but that's everyone's choice what to believe or not.

----------


## fOrceez

> So anyone who is not a bible reading christian would not know.



I have not read the bible, nor am I a Christian. 
Just a note to all - let's not take my dream so literally. Afterall, it is a dream, and we (myself included) all may still not know how upside down and back-to-front I perceive religious views in a conscious state, let alone unconscious. For a while, I did spent a lot of time reading through religious scriptures and theories, forms of spirituality and I'm quite surprised that everyone is looking at this dream and 'my Satan' from a strictly-Christian perspective.

----------


## RobiZ

> I have not read the bible, nor am I a Christian. 
> Just a note to all - let's not take my dream so literally. Afterall, it is a dream, and we (myself included) all may still not know how upside down and back-to-front I perceive religious views in a conscious state, let alone unconscious. For a while, I did spent a lot of time reading through religious scriptures and theories, forms of spirituality and I'm quite surprised that everyone is looking at this dream and 'my Satan' from a strictly-Christian perspective.



Well you're right, it's pointless to discuss this in-depth. Nor we will know that if your Satan was the actual one or just imagination.

----------


## 101Volts

According to Wikipedia (And I know it's Wikipedia) The word "Satan" meant "Adversary" or "Accuser" in Hebrew but the word is also now attributed to a character or being.

Satan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## DarkFlatTop

> I have not read the bible, nor am I a Christian. 
> Just a note to all - let's not take my dream so literally. Afterall, it is a dream, and we (myself included) all may still not know how upside down and back-to-front I perceive religious views in a conscious state, let alone unconscious. For a while, I did spent a lot of time reading through religious scriptures and theories, forms of spirituality and I'm quite surprised that everyone is looking at this dream and 'my Satan' from a strictly-Christian perspective.



To be fair you did call him "Satan".

----------


## Chimpertainment

> Note: my level of lucidity is quite low at the beginning - it gradually increases, particularly when dream control was involved/needed.16.06.2012Chilling with Satan (DILD)
> Chilling with Satan - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I'm in some sort of building with red walls. Absolutely no idea about what the function of the room is.. but my objective is to kill this guy. He's standing in the corner of the room with his back facing me - perfect! Creeping up to him, I pull out my pistol. As soon as i'm about 2m from the guy, I fire two shots into his head.   ... wait.. what the.. It had no effect what so ever! 
> He turns around, perfectly unscathed. The hell is this guy? Is he hacking? (Man... I've been playing too much Battlefield 3  ) I don't know what the fuck is going on, but I give up. At this point, I don't even care about anything. I turn around and walk up a small flight of steps which brings me to a girl sitting at a messy desk. It somehow reminds me of the receptionist of a ghetto PC gaming cafe. 
> After saying a few words to her, I black out..
> 
> ...





Awesome dream!  ::evil:: 


Maybe he was annoyed because you were trying to kill him.  :smiley:  
I'll bet he is the guy in the previous dreams as well. Sounds like an interesting dc. 

There are two mythical tracks for what most people think are the same figures. Satan and the devil are somewhat different in a few aspects.

Satan is like "the devils advocate". In the story of Job, Satan challenges God by claiming that Gods servant Job was not faithful. Satan comes to Eve in the garden of Eden to tell her God is lying. Satan is the Loki of the bible. 

The Devil on the other hand, just wants to watch the world burn. The Devil is also the destroyer, the outcast abomination. The Devil is the anti God, and also rules Hell. The Devil is Lord over several princes of Hell, some of these being Beelzebub, Apollyon, among others. 

Like many primitive idea forms, they personify destruction/death as bad. Other mythologies honor or respect death. Odin the Zeus of Norse mythology, was God of wisdom, and also death. Some cultures view death as a natural part of life. Others believe it is punishment for doing bad things. Those who are good, receive eternal life. 


Have you seen him since that dream? That would be a cool character to explore.

----------


## fOrceez

Not that I can recall, Chimpertainment. But I must admit, my recall has been quite poor lately, due to lack of sleep, lack of a sleep schedule and just not making a conscious effort to recall. This has been changing slowly, though  :smiley:  Thanks for the comment!

----------


## Signet

> 2 Corinthians 11:14-15
> And no wonder! For Satan himself transforms himself into an angel of light. Therefore it is no great thing if his ministers also transform themselves into ministers of righteousness, whose end will be according to their works. 
> 
> talking about false apostles in the church that were set on destroying the church in that day. Makes sense to me that he would "seem good" or "feel good"



Dangit, Brandon!  Why'ja have to go and beat me to it? >_>

----------

